# Struggling!!



## christinamca (Jun 10, 2012)

I really need some help.

I have a 2year old cockatoo, he's male and been neutered. I also have a 6year old autistic son. They used to get on incredibly well and the dog is never left with my son by his self as he is incredibly unpredictable.

Recently, the dog, Seth, has become seemingly very territorial. He is barking at anyone and anything that walks past the house. The poor postman is terrified to put the post through the door, and he has started to urinate and defecate in the house during the night. He won't wake me to say he needs to go out. 

I'm beginning to lose faith and really need to get us back on track!!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Has anything stressful happened in the house recently. 

has his ruteen changed. when is his last chance to toilet before bed and when is his last meal. 

is he starting to get protictive over obgects, people or just tye house in general. is he barking only at strangers or at family members too. 

i take it he is attacing the post as its coming thrugh the door.


----------



## Lbrown1687 (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi Christina, 
I teach kids with autism and also have a cockapoo. Do you think maybe your son did anything that could have hurt the dog? If I were you, I would start very small like he is a puppy and do some bonding with the dog. Play, praise, treat. It's almost like a child...catch the dog being good and reward and praise. When he is being naughty, ignore if possible. If you can't, put the dog on a "time out" place to ignore getting attention. 

This would also be a excellent learning experience for your son. We bring dogs into my classroom sometime to work on taking care of living things, talk about appropriate ways to pet a dog, etc...


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Are you as a family going through a particularly trying time at the moment? If so, maybe he is picking up on the tension and is feeling insecure. These Poos seem very intuitive.


----------



## christinamca (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi, thanks for your replies.

My son is never left alone with Seth, so he hasn't done anything to him. 

Yes he attacks the post when it comes, if I am in the house when the post arrives then I can distract him from getting to it, but if I'm out he shreds the letters to bits! 

He barks at anyone, anything - cats, dogs, cars! 

Our house is very stressful because of my sons needs, but I can't think of anything which has changed or got worse. APart from I'm getting really wound up with him wee'ing and poo'ing!! 

He goes out at 10.00 before I go to bed. Although sometimes it feels like he is going out to bark rather than to use the toilet! 

So would you suggest I go back to the beginning and start again with him?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Sometimes its good to go back to basics . 


for his lasy toilet trip take him out on lead. that way you know what he is doing. my delta still sometimes wont go out a poo unless we go out on lead. 



could it be attention seeking, because of your sons needs maybe seth is trying to get some extra attention away from your son. 


you could try a bark spray collar as you dont need to be with him for it to work. i know people who used this for dogs atacking the door.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I think that barking when anyone or anything goes past the house is quite normal. Your dog is just being a good guard dog. All the dogs I have ever had have done the same. He is just protecting you. I don't have a problem when mine do this as I think it warns off any potential burglars. On the other hand shredding your mail is definitely not on! I have invested in a cage for my letterbox, mine love to shred my post and newspapers and the cage works a treat!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

My girls will bark in the same way as they do when someone is at the door, if they are locked out of the room we are in. As they know we will alway check on the off chance it was really the door. 

They do it just to get our attention.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi Christinamca can't help with your dog as others have said what I would, however re your son and your stress levels try some Bowen Therapy and also check out Jordoneyes in Ayr. He is on You tube and has done some amazing things with Autisic children.


----------

